# My R33 from Okinawa



## KadenaR33 (Dec 4, 2004)

http://members.cardomain.com/kadenar33 :cheers:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Very nice:thumbup: Enjoy it while you're over there because it takes deep pockets to bring it back.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the rear of that car is so damn sexy :fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice and clean! The wheels really make it look cool.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

very nice, god I want a Skyline!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LADY200 said:


> very nice, god I want a Skyline!


me too, but for that price.. in US i could have like a fully loaded Benz or like.. top of the line BMW


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

That is soooo nice!


----------



## KadenaR33 (Dec 4, 2004)

all you gotta do is go down to your local recruiting office and sign up for the service. I'm Air Force, i got a free plane ride over, live on base which = cheap, then i bought a Skyline. cheaper than the 300ZX TT i just sold before i came over here. :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That rides JDM tite yo



















Nice color too :thumbup: 
Skylines look mean


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that fmic scares me...............


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

damn :thumbup:


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

Thats just Sick!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very very nice


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Dirt Cheap anywhere BUT the U.S.
And if You take care of that Baby. She will be a collectors in another few years. Not many 94GTS25-T's with the Nismo nose and that can legally be brought BACK to the U.S. by YOU.
:thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

There is one of these in black running around Long Island. I took a picture of it on my phone but it came out shitty


----------

